# Single dose large flat?



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm currently using a Sage DTP with a Santos 01 grinder.

I love the convenience of the setup but I remember getting better tasting coffee when I had my Royal.

I would love to spend some money on a shiny dual boiler but I think I would see better results from a different grinder.

I have looked the the EK43, Ceado E37S and the Compak E8.

I only have a couple of drinks a day, mixture between espresso and milk based.

Are any of these better for single dosing and are there any other contenders I'm missing?


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

If you liked the Royal, why don't you buy one? It is easily the cheapest of the bunch.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've got the e37s and I love it but it's no good for single dosing. There's the E37SD for that but you'll probably need to be on good terms with your bank manager.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

webdoc said:


> If you liked the Royal, why don't you buy one? It is easily the cheapest of the bunch.


I hated the doser mechanism. Even with the clean sweep mod. Not sure if they do an on demand version?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

E8 for me my E5 was good a little loud and retention, but good coffee and one E8 is in the for sale. Can't go wrong.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

What's your budget?

1. Option O Lagom
2. Monolith
3. Lyn Webber
4. Mazzer ZM
5. Compak pk100
6. Ceado e37 hero, SD, e5 sd
7. Ek 43
8. Maybe Eureka Atom 75 as it has flow control disk

Can't think of any others for now.@coffeechap has 1st hand experience of most of them I think so he can chime in.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

M_H_S said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> 1. Option O Lagom
> 2. Monolith
> ...


Wow, some beautiful and expensive grinders in that list! Up to 1k, used of course. More for an EK.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

ahirsty said:


> Wow, some beautiful and expensive grinders in that list! Up to 1k, used of course. More for an EK.


 @joey24dirt compak e8 in sale section as jony said!


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Just looked up an Option O  wow! if only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Christ even I'm tempted by the option o


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks like a polished turd and £1600 plus


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Jony said:


> Looks like a polished turd and £1600 plus


 Don't you own a monolith? 🤔


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> Looks like a polished turd and £1600 plus


 Rather have a drone for that mate


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

grumble said:


> Don't you own a monolith? 🤔





Joe shorrock said:


> Rather have a drone for that mate


 Sold it virtually new for £1640 delivered


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

grumble said:


> Don't you own a monolith? 🤔


 Got a Mythos CP in white


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Back on topic, what I have got and had is irrelevant. My choices

Macap Chamy.

EK43s Franked

Bentwood 63


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Option for 500 GBP with great results in the cup, equal to E37SD.

Royal single Ti


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

L&R said:


> Option for 500 GBP with great results in the cup, equal to E37SD.
> Royal single Ti
> 
> <img alt="Royal_single.jpg.8dc126a53937bfc6391df2486d440667.jpg" data-fileid="40414" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_05/Royal_single.jpg.8dc126a53937bfc6391df2486d440667.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Looks interesting, are you selling or just showing off mods?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You can buy the mod for doseless conversion from Daniel Wong Home-doserless.

BR


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

L&R said:


> You can buy the mod for doseless conversion from Daniel Wong Home-doserless.
> 
> BR


Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep an eye out for someone selling a Royal.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I bought mine for ~200 delivered, repainted the body, fit doseless kit and new burrs.


----------

